# Completed my Benchcrafted Shaker Bench...



## BrianNH (Jul 23, 2012)

Completed my Benchcrafted Shaker Workbench today. It took a long time - started it in April 2015. It was an ambitious project - probably my most ambitious so far and I learned a lot of new things in the process. For one, I bought a couple of new Lie Nielsen hand planes and used these extensively to process the rough lumber. The hand planes definitely improved my ability to process rough lumber and obtain straight boards. Also discovered Spax wood screws and lag screws - these worked great and not sure that I'll go back to anything else.

The cabinet is made using plywood and poplar and the benchtop is 2 1/8" thick hard maple. Leg vise and deadman are also made with maple. I used Benchcrafted leg and tail vise hardware and shaker bench plans. I also included a set of workbench casters from Woodcraft just in case I need to move it as everything in my shop is on wheels.

The plans from Benchcrafted were excellent although a bit overwhelming. These are not like your typical magazine plans. The plans were delivered on 20" x 30" paper in six pages. They also had plenty of PDF docs available from the website, including a written construction notes for the bench itself and thorough instructions for both the leg and tail vise hardware installation. All the measurements were exact, which made the build a pleasure.

Overall, I'm very happy with the way that the new bench came out. Here are a few pics.





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks nice. I almost built a roubo similar to that but ultimately decided that large, flat tables were better suited to the commercial jobs I tackle. The older style benches sure do look better.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Brian, that is totally beautiful and a real testament to your skill. I have struggled with the options of Shaker or Roubo? You've added another element to the question. Than you for posting such a fantastic bench.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I like that! I have a small shop so I really need to combine storage and workbench.

Quick question, does the bench sit on some type of feet or just the base? I would think it needed some type of feet to accommodate for uneven floors.


----------



## BrianNH (Jul 23, 2012)

hotbyte, you can see some detailed pics of the feet that I built into the bench here (scroll down toward the bottom of the page).

It doesn't accommodate unlevel floors very well so I have placed a wedge under one foot for now. Seems to work fine so that may be all that I'll need - I'll see.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Brian! I have some old pine "construction" material that measure 3X4 to 4X6 saved from some renovations to our 1895 home that I really wanted to use for a base but I don't think I have enough for a Roubo style base. I'm pretty sure I have enough to incorporate into this bench for the legs, deadman and deadman rail. I might could even do face frame and leave it natural.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow that is a fantastic bench. I love the color that you picked also for the drawers. Made the top pop nicely


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done Brian. You get the prize for today. NAHHH! No prize. I was just foolin', but the bench is great.
Bill


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a very nice bench and a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Very well done. I hope to do one similar in the not too distant future.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome bench!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That is one handsome workbench and I love the green.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Outstanding looking bench as well as beautiful joinery. Nicely done.

Think about posting this over on the workbench smackdown thread.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nicely done, what a beautiful bench!


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Perfect. Looks outstanding.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Great workbench, congratulations!


----------



## JoeNJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Brian, that's a great looking bench. I'm plannng mine right now. I bought the plans and have been reading the construction notes. Quick question…I plan on using thicker stock for the top just as you did…are there any critical measurements on the plans that would need to change because of a thicker work surface? Perhaps the dogstrip? Anything else? Thanks.


----------



## BrianNH (Jul 23, 2012)

It's been almost a year since I built mine, so the details are a little less crisp. The biggest thing that comes to mind would be to pay close attention to the bench height as the thicker top will raise the height a bit. You may need to consider shortening the base height a bit depending on the top thickness to avoid making the bench too high. Dog strip didn't pose any problems with the thicker top. The plans were excellent and it was awesome to have such accurate measurements without errors - highly recommended!

Now that I've had the bench for a while, I have to say that it amazes me every time I use it on a project. Both vices are excellent, although I find that I generally use the tail vice more often (opposite of my original expectation). What a pleasure to use! Although I hadn't considered this when I built mine, holdfasts work great too. I thought that the design would rule out holdfasts, but they work very well. Sometimes I need to shuffle things in the drawers to make room, but otherwise it's not been a problem.

Good luck on your bench build and you're going to love it!


----------



## JoeNJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, just started today. If I can remember to take photos as I go, I'll post them here.


----------



## Chiseled (Jan 13, 2018)

Brian,

I am planning my Shaker Workbench build. Ideally, I would like to use all hand tools for the construction to practice joinery. Do you have any suggestions for attaching the face to the carcass or are the pocket screws a necessity? Also, you mentioned that you use a holdfast on your bench. Did you add a round hole in the top for the holdfast? Finally, would you recommend the square dog holes as shown or plans or round?

Michael in SC


----------



## BrianNH (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael,

I drilled round holes in the top for my holdfasts - I used Gramercy holdfasts. I followed the plans for square dog holes across the front face and have not regretted them - they work great. As far as attaching the fact to the carcass, as I recall there is nothing structural so you should be able to attach any way you wish.

Good luck and you'll really enjoy this bench - love mine!

Brian


----------

